# Blackbeard Island



## Canada Dry (Feb 15, 2017)

Headed to Blackbeard Island in April. Plan to fish inshore and nearshore around the island. Can anyone tell of the trout and redfish bite in this area? Thanks


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 15, 2017)

where is this place even located at?


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 15, 2017)

Given weather and water temps lately, the bite should be pretty good in April.


----------



## Canada Dry (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## TAS (Feb 17, 2017)

I was there in Dec for a bowhunt.  Bunch of people fishing at the dock were catching reds, trout, and sheepshead.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 19, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> where is this place even located at?


  You have to go south of St Catherines Island and that is Sapelo Sound

I have caught Slot Reds and Sheepshead the only time I fished there ( December 2013) on the boat dock up the river that runs through the Island.

I do a volunteer beach clean up there once a year but never fished it from the yak or the surf.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 19, 2017)

Sharkfighter said:


> You have to go south of St Catherines Island and that is Sapelo Sound
> 
> I have caught Slot Reds and Sheepshead the only time I fished there ( December 2013) on the boat dock up the river that runs through the Island.
> 
> I do a volunteer beach clean up there once a year but never fished it from the yak or the surf.



wow I got a reply finally lol.
thank you indeed. I found it actually. ive not been there myself.


----------



## Canada Dry (Feb 21, 2017)

I plan to put in at Killkinney marina and go south behind St. Catherines. Has anybody been this way to Blackbeard? I usually fish in and around Ossabaw. Thanks!!


----------



## Colby (Feb 22, 2017)

It is a easy run but lengthy!  You'll run pass a lot of good fishing along the way down around Wahoo Island, the Basin, and around the south end of St. Catherine's.  You can put in at the Public boat ramp at Harris Neck and shoot out of Barbour River (10-15 minute run to Blackbeard).  Fishing in Blackbeard around the Docks is good like mentioned above, also down around the south end around Cabretta sound and Sapelo is good also.


----------



## Redman54 (Feb 23, 2017)

You could also put in at Cresent at the public ramp. That would be a lot closer. Kilkenny is a long ride to Blackbeard.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 23, 2017)

How long would it take from brian neck in a kayak?  That's all I have and want to fish that area of St catherine sound.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't know where Brian Neck is but you are probably going to pass a lot of good fishing areas trying to get to St Cats sound from there. Kayaking out to the sound is a long haul and I have already rescued one kayaker out there. Study some charts and know where you are going, please. 

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11511.shtml


----------



## Canada Dry (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the good advice!!
Always enjoyed inshore fishing. Remember fishing oyster beds in a river boat with my father 40+ years ago. No GPS, 6hp motor, no trolling motor, zebco 33's..great times.


----------

